# Rate this girl



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Rate this girl from 1-10 (1 being the lowest) Tell me what you think.

Latina Chica

Im giving her a 10 because of her eyes. I wont go out with any girl unless she has green eyes cause thats my biggest turn on ever. Haha, thats just me, what about you guys (or girls too)?

Shes 18 BTW. I talked with her for awhile, so you horny basterds can fantisize safely, haha.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

shes hot, she looks better than her

View attachment 53117


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Word, she's f'n fine, yo. I like how she's got the close ups of her lips & sh*t, that's so funny, like check out my assets. But what up with no smiles? She got rotten teeth or sumthin?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

girl looks like she wants to kill herself how can you say shes hot

need some smiles


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah thats what I was going to ask her but she had to go to sleep, she goes to college (dont let the kiddy typing fool you)


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

whats her name


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

she's a 6.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

She's a 4.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

i had to give her a 2 since she kinda looks like Miss PiGGy in this pic


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

not bad, not my type but nice eyes. 
would be too disappointed if i took her home after a night out.

doesnt like to smile though either does she!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Completely expressionless, reflects negatively on a person's personality when they're so insecure they can't even make any kind of facial expression for a picture they're taking of themselves.

2

If she had any expression whatsoever, 8, but refer to my previous comment.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

damn, twitch is getting all psychological, har.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

hyphen said:


> damn, twitch is getting all psychological, har.
> [snapback]937051[/snapback]​


What can I say, I can't stand that sh*t in women. I'll only humor them so many times and say "are you kidding? You look incredible" eventually it's "yes you are ugly, get the f*ck out"


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i say shes a 5


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

but as twitch would sya.. enough beers and she'll b a 10 in no time


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

ReDraGon-> said:


> i had to give her a 2 since she kinda looks like Miss PiGGy in this pic
> [snapback]937008[/snapback]​










Thats brutaly honest!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

3


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

digg the green eyes


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

neeeds to smile.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > damn, twitch is getting all psychological, har.
> ...


























It's so true, a girl needs to smile.
girls with nice smiles is something to look twice at. I think a girl with a nice smile makes them that much more beautiful


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i gave her a 4... at first she kinda looked like Ozzy osbourne... sorta... oh well...

hit it if you can...


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

SMILE GIRL, SMILE!


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

She aint bad, just needs to smile. That depressed look is not too sexy.


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice eyes though. No facial expressions ehhh seems depressed and bored with life.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

nothing special about her just a plain girl.
She looks a little botherd though.

ill give her a 5


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Id give her a 7
Maybe a 10, Depends on the body.
But I'd Do' er


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

0..... automatic for typing that garbage speak into her album title.



> bE tHaT LiL sToNeR mAmII tHaT aLL u LeVaS bE hAtInG oN! f*ck aLL u GuYS u CaNt PhAzE mE!...................................im qOnna LivE LiFe thE way i wanT iT -- tiLL my DyinG day anD iF ppL wanna TaLk [ s h i T ].. thEn i'ma qivE thEm . m O r E . tO f*cking say......................................................... aNd tO mi SaNcHa! Me LoVeZ yA!.....HiIiIiIi JuAN!!!!..........THANK U DiScPlEStYleZ805...4 HOOKING ME UP! MUAHHZ


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

I'll give her 6-7. 5 being average.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Xenon said:


> 0..... automatic for typing that garbage speak into her album title.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i rate a 0 too,my good friend..it's enough to be beautiful but you also have,to have a good atitude


----------



## Bentho (Jun 10, 2004)

gave her a 7


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice eyes and latin blood drive me crazy. However, bad attitude and a less than cheery attitude really cut into the rating. I bet her eyes would look even better smiling (or mad, for some reason that looks awesome with big eyed latinas too...but I'm seriously digressing!!! )


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I give her an 8 for DSL's. She got a Don Vito eye in one pic.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

looks arent' everything and if she want's to be so 'hard' let her be, it's an ugly trait to have and severely lowers her stock, less yoo a gansta.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I give her a 4


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Xenon said:


> 0..... automatic for typing that garbage speak into her album title.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sh*t I didn't notice that.

Negative one trillion, f*ck that sh*t.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

ill give her a 6 but that,s because i need to now how her body look,s like


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

I don`t find her that attractive(my opinion) but I do like her eyes!


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

shes fine from what i saw but a body shot would be nice


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

7 on the face. I disagree with twitchos pysho babble.

But inorder to properly rate her, we (you) need to see the whole package.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hmmm she may have pretty eyes, but they're COATED with eyeliner and mascara. the true test would be.... what does she look like WITHOUT all the goop on her eyes?

btw, yeah, i wear eyeliner and mascara when i'm going out and stuff.... but at least i know i've got okay eyes without it too


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > 0..... automatic for typing that garbage speak into her album title.
> ...

























I never noticed the Internet Gangster Writing as well.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I personally feel that when a girl is crying her eyes out it's hot.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


cayate you pinche leva! hahaha


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Hahah. Im going to talk to her tonight maybe, see if she can get a body shot or atleast one that she smiles in







. Shes got a boyfriend though...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Hahah. Im going to talk to her tonight maybe, see if she can get a body shot or atleast one that she smiles in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boyfriends mean Zero , other than its easier to score ....No strings attached


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> neeeds to smile.
> [snapback]937195[/snapback]​


gave her a 7
she prolly has some fcup up teeth... lol


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

She is cute . I gave her 5 cant see her body to well haha


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Hahah. Im going to talk to her tonight maybe, see if she can get a body shot or atleast one that she smiles in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tEll H3r I sAiD hELlo anD tHAT hER oOsE Of tHe ENglIsH LaNGuaGE maYdE mi BRaIn [ B l E e D ]


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

give her 5 :nod:


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah, that writing is childish. I dont know why she put that like that, I guess being 18 and going to college doesnt change yourself.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

her eyes are hot.... i gave her an 8


----------



## TUX (Jan 4, 2004)

guys, it's a dude.... look at the adams apple!?!


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

gangsta typing







that's real cool... 2


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> eL ChiNo LoCo said:
> 
> 
> > Hahah. Im going to talk to her tonight maybe, see if she can get a body shot or atleast one that she smiles in
> ...










tHatS MesSEd uP ....hEr eNgLIsh iS fINe

her new name is "pIGgY"


----------



## brybenn (Feb 27, 2004)

i like the somewhat exoctic look n long straight hair
id say 7

jsut think of the potential of those nice lips


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

those are contacts bro


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Too young for me to check out.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

No, actually there not haha, so you can drool away, that is, if you think shes hot.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

she's alright, not for me though


----------



## mickaya21 (Sep 15, 2004)

"7"...Eyes & Lips +++


----------

